# Debussy Biography



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Are there any good English language Debussy biographies that someone could recommend to me? 

I know, and love so much, his music, but his life, perhaps fittingly, feels so much more veiled and secret to me than the lives of so many other great composers, even those who's lives were much longer ago than his.

It seems with this being the centennial of his death we are due an authoritative new biography too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t know the answer to your question but I would also be interested in such a biography. Such fascinating music


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This one is good:








It's relatively new, and detailed enough to satisfy most of us. This being the centennial, you'd think there would be a lot more interest in his music - but I haven't seen all that much, yet. Perhaps overshadowed, at least in the US, by the Bernstein birth centennial. Maybe when 2018/19 season announcements come out there will be more. Unfortunately, most his orchestral music is simply beyond the ability of amateur orchestras which doesn't help.

And to go along with the bio, there are these to look forward to:







and


----------

